# Blue Ghosts



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Good Evening all. I have a few crank ghosts that I've made and was wondering if anyone has advice on how to color them blue. My blacklight gives them nice coloring, but I want them to be blue. I was told by someone to use laundry detergent thats blue and it will stain the material, but that didn't happen. I've looked for blue UV paint, but no luck, any ideas? Thanks for the help. :voorhees:


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

rit whitener


----------



## bolt (Apr 1, 2008)

Did you use blue laundry soap or laundry blueing? there is a significant difference


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

What type of blacklight?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

theres a post in here some where, sickie ickie did a test- i think---
found it--- http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=4063&highlight=blue+ghost


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Try ACE Hardware. They carry blue florescent paint. That's what I used on mine and it shows up great under a black light.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Liquid or powder Tide, use lots and don't rinse. Let it air dry so the phosphors from the soap stay in the cloth. That's the ticket.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Thank you everybody ! dynoflyer, ya hit it right on the nose!! (wait, do ghosts have noses??)) The powder works way better than the liquid.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

dynoflyer said:


> Liquid or powder Tide, use lots and don't rinse. Let it air dry so the phosphors from the soap stay in the cloth. That's the ticket.


This is what I do as well, it works brilliantly.


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

dynoflyer said:


> Liquid or powder Tide, use lots and don't rinse. Let it air dry so the phosphors from the soap stay in the cloth. That's the ticket.


I'll bet your haunt smells like a spring breeze, what with all that concentrated Tide wafting over the graveyard. 

Actually, it is so true. Detergent glows a brilliant blue like nothing else. I'm going to use the liquid stuff on quite a few things.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I believe its phosphate that glows under a black light and I don't think many detergents have phosphate any more (bad for the waterways). Look on the list of ingredients you might get lucky.


----------

